# Ry4



## Sir Vape

Okay I'm crazy about the RY4 and I'm sure there are quite a lot of you out there as well. Now I have tried a couple local vendors but VM4 is my favourite but I'm always on the look for a new 4 juice.

Anyone out there can recommend any RY4 local juice??


----------



## Riaz

have you tried Vape Kings VK4?

i havent tried it myself, but ive heard good things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I have hey Riaz. Look it's ok but not as natural tasting as VM's or others I have tasted. I have a bottle actually that I forgot about so will fill up a tank and give it it another go


----------



## ET

love the stuff myself. defo want to try some other companies versions. have 2 homemade versions also. yummy yummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

I really really like my VK4. Waiting for my VM4


----------



## Xhale

ry4 was one of my first vapes, and an ADV vape for me for a few months. First dekang (for no reason) then hangsen (also, no real reason)
Sometimes you got a bit of one flavour left and you top up with another flavour and you are delighted at the mix...its like that when you do ry4 and redbull...say 70% ry4 and 30% redbull.
I ended up buying a 50ml bottle of hangsen's concentrate ry4 so I can play with the percentages, but on the whole the caramel/tobacco combo is a really good combo...got about half left now that I think of it. Starting to yearn, will mix some tonight

but a splish splash of redbull does liven it up, imho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Both good but big difference. Let me know what you think RoSslkld


----------



## Sir Vape

Vern said:


> ry4 was one of my first vapes, and an ADV vape for me for a few months. First dekang (for no reason) then hangsen (also, no real reason)
> Sometimes you got a bit of one flavour left and you top up with another flavour and you are delighted at the mix...its like that when you do ry4 and redbull...say 70% ry4 and 30% redbull.
> I ended up buying a 50ml bottle of hangsen's concentrate ry4 so I can play with the percentages, but on the whole the caramel/tobacco combo is a really good combo...got about half left now that I think of it. Starting to yearn, will mix some tonight
> 
> but a splish splash of redbull does liven it up, imho.


Must give that a bash


----------



## Tom

I tried one from a german supplier... nowhere near VM4. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ko7ad

I am also fond of RY4. Been vaping Hangsen's version the last few weeks. But due to it being VG based I have mixed it with low flavour tabacco juices to thin it out a bit and keep most of the flavour. 

But after I tried VM4 I must say it's a winner! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale

eh? hangsen stuff is normally 70-90%+ pg based. almost watery.


----------



## Ko7ad

Vern said:


> eh? hangsen stuff is normally 70-90%+ pg based. almost watery.



Not the RY4 I got from Essigies.co.za it's like syrup that stuff! Hehe

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale

i dont know what green wave is..the only relevant hit on google is to eciggies own site, and by the way they name the product I dont know what is going on.

Hangsen eliquid is one of the most pg heavy juices around, maybe eciggies buy the concentrate and mix their own, and call it green wave, in which case we shouldnt call it hangsen.

was it in a nice hangsen bottle?


----------



## Ko7ad

I believe its the real stuff. Came in a legit looking box and hangsen branded. Here is a photo I grabbed off the web that looks like the 50ml bottle I have







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale

looks legit. Colour me confused


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Riaz said:


> have you tried Vape Kings VK4?
> 
> i havent tried it myself, but ive heard good things



I have tried the VK4, actually onto my third bottle now and totally loving it. I crank it up to 7.5W on my MVP 2.0 and get a nice warm vape from it. Its probably the only juice so far that reduces my stinky craving completely. I sometimes mix it up with some VK vanilla cream to give it a different flavour. Give it a go really really cool stuff


----------



## Silverbear

I have and do vape all of the Greenwave tobacco juices from Eciggies.co.za and there tobacco juices (USA Mix; Desert and Highway) are my ADV, they are the only juices I can ADV and they are definitely not high PG, this juice is very thick. The reason I love these juices so much is they are not very heavy on the flavor which I enjoy. They are just the right amount of flavor for me. Juice that are heavy on flavor are nice but most start to get to sweet for me after while of vapeing them. The Greenwave tobacco juices give great VTF on my Aero tanks.

As for the RY4 from Greenwave, I enjoy it, but not an ADV for me, I want to try mixing it to see what results I get.

The Greenwave name is an Eciggies brand that Hangsen mixes up for them, it is a very popular juice and comes in a 50ml bottle.

As for VK4, it is a nice 4 juice, have not yet used it as a ADV, I think I need to fill a tank and try it as an ADV. Still want to try VM4.


----------



## RezaD

Funny....just last night I tried some hangsen ry4 comcentrate as well as FA dark vapure and FA cuban supreme....of the 3 the ry4 was actually enjoyable. ...just finished the whole 5ml I mixed. The other 2 were actually ok esp the dark vapure..letting that steep for s proper analysis. ...def gonna mix some more ry4 tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

hmmm, that eciggies vg ry4 looks tasty


----------



## Ko7ad

Anyone have experience with Joyetech RY4? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Ko7ad said:


> Anyone have experience with Joyetech RY4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I have not, but since I am here - check out Tarks Old Gold (Ry4) coming soon - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/subohmvapor-presents-tarks-select-reserve.2635/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporeon

Hangsen RY4 has to be my ADV, tastes great! I do find it a bit rich though when I over Vape it lol (if that's even a thing)... Also, I know this shouldn't matter too much, but the quantity to prove ratio really assists my budget vaping. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaporeon

price*

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Ko7ad said:


> I believe its the real stuff. Came in a legit looking box and hangsen branded. Here is a photo I grabbed off the web that looks like the 50ml bottle I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


i received a bottle of this yesterday from FT, and it is AWFUL!!!!

going to try and mix it up a bit with some other flavoring


----------



## Ko7ad

Riaz said:


> i received a bottle of this yesterday from FT, and it is AWFUL!!!!
> 
> going to try and mix it up a bit with some other flavoring



WAIT! Steep it for a week or two first!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Ko7ad said:


> WAIT! Steep it for a week or two first!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


i have thrown in to the bottom of my vape 'case' so that would be considered as steeping LOL


----------



## eviltoy

I dont dig any Ry4 tastes like chemicals to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ko7ad

Riaz said:


> i have thrown in to the bottom of my vape 'case' so that would be considered as steeping LOL



That should help. After leaving mine in my car' glove box for two weeks then only did the true flavour come out. Colour changed to a dark "apple" juice colour when it was fully steeped. I only started enjoying it after that. 

I do have so say some of my fellow vapers still hated it. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD

I got some Hangsen RY4 concentrate from RTSVapes.com. It is actually more expensive than all the other brand concentrates. Must say though it is absolutely nom when mixed with FA Dark Vapure concentrate. Makes the tobacco element more pronounced and takes that sweetness away. 

You still coming this weekend @Riaz ? You can sample it and compare to yours.


----------

